# Help!! Advice needed about a landlord



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I was just wondering if someone could help me. My friends gas boiler is broken, she has no heating and has to use the emersion heater for water. She has 2 children (3 & . She has been on to MODern housing (we are military families) about this as they are technically our landlords and are responsible for repairs etc. They have told her they will replace the boiler on the 15th October - she has had to put up with this since the 22nd of August. It is now really cold where we are - you can tell it's Autumn.

The question that I need answered is how quickly should the landlords replace the boiler? What are the legal requirements. They told my friend that if she had a child under 2 then it would have been fixed asap. Surely this isn't right? 

Many thanks for any replies, I will pass on any info you give me to my friend so that she can phone AGAIN tomorrow.

Tina xxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Tina,  Get your freind the ring the Army Families Federation without delay, sorry I don't have their number only the RAF one, but I'm sure you can google them.  They have been very helpful for us when we had that "posting" problem   .  If you search for the MHS website aswell all the times and responsiblities are laid out in there with regards to heating/hot water etc.

I know its expensive but she should ask her husband to collect a couple of electric heaters from Barrack stores (or whatever you call them in the Army) for heating in the meantime.  

I'm still waiting for a new boiler cause mine is soo old and soo expensive to run £542 for 3 months gas last year!!!  MHS are being awkward as hell!!

Shelley x


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

The fabulous MHS strike again...   We had an appt with them a couple of weeks ago to do the Gas Safety Check. A morning appointment was booked, and they didn't show.. Then when the mail came that day (at lunchtime) there was a letter saying it had been changed from AM to PM! Luckily we were having carpet fitted the same day so we were around, but even so, how rubbish is their communication system?!

Can only echo what Mish3434 says... Hope they can do something for your friend asap... pretty poor response from them considering she has children in the house.

x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies girls, she has phoned MHS again and they are going to come on the 10th of October. I reckon that's still too long to wait. She is livid at the way she has been treated    I'm so sick of the way that MHS treat us and we can't do anything about it


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would say she needs to ask for an alternative form of heating the property (heaters etc) & then what plans they have for compensating her for the extra electric involved until the boiler is replaced. I'm sure some of standard tenanacy law should apply even for MOD housing. She should also ask for advice from CAB who I am sure would be able to investigate & advise.

If she gets no joy she should contact her local MP & her local paper as I'm sure they would be interested!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Professor Waffle   I told my friend that I was sure that they have responsibilities as our landlords, we have to sign a contract/agreement when we move in. I also told her to go to the CAB and get some advice from them about what to do. She has an electric heater in her living room to try and keep it warm for her girls. I'm just so mad with MHS, they mess everyone around and speak to us like rubbish. They don't care about the standard of housing we have (which is usually quite good) as they aren't the ones that have to live in it


----------



## Elansofar (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi is this matter sorted now then?  I kinda work in this line.... (but not for the services) x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes it is hun, thay finally fixed it yesterday   Can't believe it took them so long to fix it  Thanks for asking


----------

